

Host your Docker containers in the cloud - thehodge
https://orchardup.com

======
Touche
Isn't one of the points of containers is that you can have many small
containers that run 1 application? If that's the case pricing per-container
seems... very expensive.

------
th0br0
You know, initially I was wondering what the added value (except for
abstracting away the raw OS management => automated management) was compared
to DO until I saw that you're running with them ;)

Good luck though! Sounds like a good approach although I'm not sure whether
charging twice what DO is charging you is going to work out.

------
pjvds
This article was already posted.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6478322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6478322)

------
gosukiwi
Is there some kind of bandwidth or processing limit?

~~~
bfirsh
Nope – not at the moment.

